
Javascript Library Performance Test Roundup - Results - luccastera
http://jst.pbwiki.com/summary.php
======
boucher
Why would you test that many browsers and then include Opera 5. They're on
version 9 now...

Also, Safari and Konqueror are not the same thing.

------
Xichekolas
Anyone know what the results calculus graphs mean? The one for jquery looks
rather exponential, but I'm not really sure what that is representing...

